# Kan man den &quot;Ruf&quot; cheaten?



## iman1025 (23. Januar 2007)

hi
habe mich in mora sul irgendwie in die lage gebracht keine quests mehr lösen zu können. alle, die ich anspreche, reden nicht mehr mit mir bzw haben keine aufträge. und die aufträge, die ich noch habe, funktionieren nicht (zb bringt mihc kirk nicht wie versprochen zu den wüstenräubern) bzw setzen voraus, das ich mit fernando rede. zu dem komme ich aber nicht, weil mein ruf nicht ausreicht. mir fehlen genau noch 5 punkte! gibt es eine möglichkeit sich rufpunkte ranzucheaten?


----------



## crackajack (23. Januar 2007)

das müsste es sein:


> Öffnen Sie die Konfigurationsdatei C:\\Programme\\Gothic III\\Ini\\ge3.ini mit einem Texteditor wie Notepad. Suchen Sie die Zeile
> 
> TestMode=false
> und ändern Sie sie in
> ...


http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/Gothic-3-_PC_29220.html


Aber was spricht dagegen sich den Ruf woanders zu erarbeiten?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2007)

wenn er aber nun ruf in Mora Sul braucht?


----------



## crackajack (23. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 23.01.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er aber nun ruf in Mora Sul braucht?


Sorry, habe noch nicht mal die G3-demo ordentlich angesehen.
Gibt es da für jedes Gebiet einen eigenen Ruflevel?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2007)

crackajack am 23.01.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.01.2007 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt städteruf und fraktionsruf.
durch verbugte quests oder mangelnde informationen kann man sich da ganz schön in die schei..e reiten.$

gerade in mora Sul hatte ich auch probleme. nicht weil es verbugt war, sondern weil ich ein schwert einer falschen person geschenkt habe - nun fehlen mir auch gerade mal fünf punkte, um zum anführer der stadt zu kommen.

ist zum glück aber nicht essentiell, denn die tempelruine von Mora Sul kann auch ohne seinen schlüssel betreten werden. nämlich 



Spoiler



über das dach, welches offen ist.


----------



## iman1025 (23. Januar 2007)

ha! genau mein problem! mir fehlen auch die 5 punkte weil ich das schwert dem schmied, anstatt am toreinlaß abgegeben hab. und der schmied hats irgendwie nicht mehr, sonst hät ichs mir shcon zurückgeholt, irgendwie. 
"spawn SH" geht übrigens nicht, da kommt immer: template entity spawn SH does not exist!....................


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2007)

iman1025 am 23.01.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ha! genau mein problem! mir fehlen auch die 5 punkte weil ich das schwert dem schmied, anstatt am toreinlaß abgegeben hab. und der schmied hats irgendwie nicht mehr, sonst hät ichs mir shcon zurückgeholt, irgendwie.
> "spawn SH" geht übrigens nicht, da kommt immer: template entity spawn SH does not exist!....................


bei mir hatte er das durchaus in seinem inventar, aber niederschlagen und wiederbeschaffen bringt nichts, denn man kann es dann nicht mehr dem anführer zum geschenk machen.


----------



## iman1025 (23. Januar 2007)

hab ich auch gerade gemerkt. habs mir ins inventar gecheatet, weil bei mir hat der schmied das schwert irgendwie nicht mehr. aber nützt nix, die torwache nimmt nichts mehr an. wie kommt man denn sonst noch in den tempel?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2007)

spoiler einfach mit der maus markieren (habe oben schon enien hingepflanzt):



Spoiler



das dach ist offen. du kannst rechts hoch auf den tempel und dann auf die tür springen, dann in den tempel rein. raus musst du dann halt per teleport.


----------



## Homerclon (23. Januar 2007)

Du kannst dem Anführer auch beide Tänzerinnen bringen.
Anstatt eine davon dem Händler zu bringen.

Auch gibts einige andere Sachen das du ihm Schenken kannst, was hast du ihm denn bisher geschenkt?

Hast du schon das Kraut Paket? Das bekommt man in Lago.


----------



## iman1025 (24. Januar 2007)

ich habe glaube kraut, frau, geld geschenkt. schwert hab ich ja dummerweise dem schmied gegeben. 
aber mittelrweile egal, hab inzwischen einfach die ganze stadt "befreit"


----------

